# Preispolitik Siemens - SINAMICS



## Markus (10 Juni 2008)

ich bin das langsam leid...

kann es sein das alles was neu kommt automatisch teuerer wird als das alte? 

Extrem finde ich die neuen SINAMICS Umrichter!

ich war mit den Micromastern immer super zufrieden und fand die Abstufungen zwischen 420 und 440 bzw. die Preisdifferenzen zu den Einphasigen Geräte wirklich praktikabel.
Einzige Sache was mich gestört hat war, das der MM4 zwar eine Optionskarte für Inkrementalgeber hatte, aber die konnte nur zur Vektorregelung genutzt werden. Gleichlauf oder zumindest Positionieren hätten da schon noch drin sein müssen, das kann doch sonst auch jeder aldi-fu... schon peinlich...

Aber bei SINAMICS? (G120)
Einen MM4 hatte ich für 120€ (alles Listenpreise) am Profibus!
Bei einem SINAMICS kostet alleine die Busfähige Controll Unit 532€!
Da ist dann aber noch kein FU dran!

Gut es gibt die superbilligen G110, aber die bekomme ich an keinen Bus, ausser USS...

Also ich habe alle möglichen Varianten in der Leistungsklasse bis 2,2kW gerechnet, keine einzige SINAMICS Konfiguration kann einen MM4 schlagen.

Wenn ich dann noch einen einphasigen 420 mit 0,75kW verwende - was es ja für einen doofen Bandantrieb tut - dann liegt die SINAMICS Konfiguration um Faktor 3 höher!
Klar, der SINMAICS kann wesenltich mehr, aber das interessiert mich nicht weil ich es nicht brauche - dann wurde vom Produktmanagment eben falsch abgestuft.

Also ich gebe den G120 nur eine Chance wenn eine "LowCost"-Controllunit rauskommt mit Pofibus bzw. Profinet für unter 150€.

Ebenfalls nützlich wäre ein Profibus bzw. Profinet <--> USS Gateway über das *MEHRERE* G110 oder alle anderem Siemens FU mit diesem Protokoll angebunden werden können.

Aber sonst haben die Dinger einfach keine Chance.

In einem Aktuellen Projekt kommen 23 FU zwischen 0,55 und 30kW von SEW rein. Das werde ich meinem Siemens Vertriebler auch noch unter die Nase reiben, und wenn sich bei SINAMICS nichts ändert, dann wird von MM4 eben nach SEW oder sonst was umgestiegen...

Wie habt ihr das?
Also speziell die die Siemens FU im Einsatz haben.

Wie lange wollt ihr den MM4 noch treu bleiben?
Auf was wird umgestiegen?


----------



## HeizDuese (10 Juni 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ...Wie lange wollt ihr den MM4 noch treu bleiben?
> Auf was wird umgestiegen?



Schon passiert: Danfoss (z.B. FC302) -> meiner persönlichen Meinung nach besseres Menü, USB, Profibus, bessere Bedienung am Gerät....


----------



## edison (10 Juni 2008)

Bei mir liegt ein Lenze FU auf dem Tisch zum testen, mal sehen - andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter


----------



## maxi (11 Juni 2008)

Geht mir auch schon auf den Sack.
Ich gehe wieder zu SEW über.

Mit Lenze habe ich mit den Support keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht,


----------



## Maxl (11 Juni 2008)

hmm, also Siemens FU kommen seit anfang/mitte der 90er Jahre nicht mehr zum Einsatz. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis gegenüber SEW, Lenze, Telemecanique passt einfach nicht.

Bei SEW ist zwar nervig, dass man für 1 FU so ein Gateway braucht um ihn an den Profibus zu bringen; aber bei einer größeren Anzahl Umrichter lohnt sich das echt.
Ach ja: für alle Fans von B&R, Beckhoff usw.: die SEW Movitrac B und Movidrive B unterstützen generell CANopen auf dem Systembus.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Juni 2008)

Wir haben SEW im Einsatz und nur Siemens wenn der Kunde es ausdrücklich wünscht und sich nicht umstimmen lässt. Gutes Argument : Der Motor ist auch von SEW und sehr guter Support und Service. Ich hab dann auch schon mal nen Test gemacht : Wir simulieren ein Problem und ich rufe SEW-Support an und der Kunde den Siemens-Support..... da gewinne ich immer ROFLMAO


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 Juni 2008)

Schneider Altivar


----------



## Markus (11 Juni 2008)

ich will nicht wissen was ihr alle für tolle fus habt, micht interessieren nur die leute die NOCH Micromaster einsetzen oder dies bis vor kurzem getan haben...


anders gefragt:
steigt überhaupt wer auf die G120 um?


----------



## maxi (11 Juni 2008)

Ich werde Siemens schon beibehalten, aber hauptsächlich jetzt SEW verwenden.

Finde es von Siemens eine sauerei erst mal alles mit den tollen klienen FU`s zu überschwemmen und diese dann ohne einen gleichwertigen NAchfolger abzukündigen.


----------



## Solaris (12 Juni 2008)

Wir werden wahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr G120 / S120 einsetzen, die MM-Baureihe soll wohl dieses Jahr noch 20% im Preis steigen.

Damit ist der Preisunterschied dann nicht mehr so groß. :icon_confused:


----------



## Markus (13 Juni 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Wir werden wahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr G120 / S120 einsetzen, die MM-Baureihe soll wohl dieses Jahr noch 20% im Preis steigen.
> 
> Damit ist der Preisunterschied dann nicht mehr so groß. :icon_confused:


 

bist du der einzige?
was findet ihr an den G120 bzw. S120 so toll?

ich wollte die dinger auch haben, aber dem preis/leistungsverhältniss ist das ein absolutes NO-GO!


----------



## nade (15 Juni 2008)

Kenne da nur ein Unternehmen, das von Danfoss auf SEW umgestiegen ist... Wird wohl daran liegen,das Siemens wohl eben auch für Bandsteuerungen etwas zu teuer ist. Da müssen schließlich zuverlässig 500tsnd Pickolinos, 250tsnd Western und 250tsnd "normale " Pizzen pro Schicht vom Band laufen........


----------



## Human (15 Juni 2008)

Hi Markus,

ich habe vor Kurzem mal einen G120 einsetzen dürfen, weil der Kunde nur dieses Gerät wollte.

Da ich eigentlich relativ weig Erfahrung mit FUs habe kann ich das noch mit nichts vergleichen.

Nachdem ich ein STARTER-Update gezogen und installiert hatte (gabs kostenlos (wirklich)) ging es eigentlich relativ schnell, bis ich die ersten Bewegungen des Motors sehen konnte. Mit der Profibusschnittstelle hatte ich anfangs ein paar kleinere Probleme, die aber auch schnell beseitigt waren.

Eigentlich bin ich relativ zufrieden (besonders, dass ich das Ding zum Laufen bringen konnte).


----------



## Martin L. (15 Juni 2008)

*Sinamics ist sooo schlecht auch nicht!!*

Hallo Leute,

habe gerade ein Projekt abgeschlossen mit 5  x Sinamics PW340 Servoregler
und  Sinamics CU 320 zur Steuerung der PW´s über DriveCliq (Siemens Netzwerk)
finde das System ganz Interessant, nur das beim Control Modul CU320 die ganze Rechenleistung erst beim Kauf einer CF-Karte mit Performance Erweiterung zur Verfügung steht ist doch schon Rätselhaft(Nur Business)

Habe die Control Unit CU320 über Profibus mit meiner Sinumerik CNC-Steuerung 840 di sl vernetzt. Die Projektierung mit der Starter Software erscheint Anfangs etwas verwirrend, aber wenn man die mächtige Starter Software erstmal beherrscht, hat man doch ne Menge Anwendungsmöglichkeiten.
Fazit: Etwas Teueres System aber flexibel einsetzbar, ersetzt auch            langfristig die Simodrive 611 Serie?? 

1 x  CU320 Steuerung
2 x  TM41 E/A-Module + Gebernachbildung
2 x  TM31 E/A-Module + Analog E/A
5 x  PW340 Servoregler + CUA 32 Adapter


----------



## Markus (15 Juni 2008)

schlecht sind die sicher nicht, aber ich finde den preis schlichtweg überzogen...


----------



## stift (17 Juni 2008)

Ich hab letztes Jahr mal sechs wochen MM4 gebaut. 
War wahrscheinlich mein Lohn, der die Dinger so teuer gemacht hat.  
(wenns nur so wäre)


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Juni 2008)

stift schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Jahr mal sechs wochen MM4 gebaut.
> War wahrscheinlich mein Lohn, der die Dinger so teuer gemacht hat.
> (wenns nur so wäre)


 


Hmmmmmmm,

ich hab letztens 2 440er (orginalverpackt!!) aus dem Keller geholt. Kann sein, daß wir die letztes Jahr gekauft haben.
Waren beide defekt.

Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht????? *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## atrius (6 August 2008)

Wir haben MM3 und MM4 eingesetzt und sind nun auf Sinamics G110, G120 und G150 umgestiegen. Danfoss und Reliance sind rausgeflogen und nur noch auf ausdrücklichen Kundenwunsch dabei! Dafür gibt es hauptsächlich 2 Gründe: 
*1. der Preis*, im kleinen Bereich ist der G110 für einfache Anwendungen einer der billigsten. Im mittleren Bereich der G120, da brauchen wir die schweineteure REVCON-Netzrückspeisung nicht mehr, da diese bereits integriert ist! 
*2. Sichere Funktionen* welche wir nun einfacher umsetzen können, wie sichere Drehzahl und sicheres Abbremsen. Diese Funktionen können die alten MM4 aber auch andere Hersteller nicht. Das Thema mit den Schützen vor oder nach dem FU, sowie Fremdspeisung des Profibusmodules ist nun meist keines mehr!

Soweit habe ich eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit den neuen Sinamics-Generationen. Für unsere Anwendungen war das ein riesen Schritt vorwärts.


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2008)

Wo wir schon mal bei Sinamics sind. Warum können die Dinger nur auf Initiator + Nullspur referenzieren, nicht nur auf den Initiator, das kann jede andere Kiste heut zu Tage. Dadurch muß mann nach einem Umbau oder Crash, immer alle Positionen neu teachen, statt einfach eine Referenz zu fahren, da ja die Lage der Nullspur nach dem Ausbau eines Motors durchaus nicht identisch ist. Bei den Teilen kann man alles mögliche miteinander verpiepeln, aber die einfachsten Sachen gehen nicht. Meine Bewertung ist leider negativ, da waren ja selbst die alten 611U besser. Auch die Konfiguration erinnert mich eher an ein Sammelsorium zusammengestoppelter Fenster. Man sucht sich einen Wolf, wenn man nicht ständig damit zu tun hat.


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2008)

'Tchuldigung das ich so spät im diesen Thread kommt.

Aber, wenn ich die vorigen Einträge lest, den kommt es mich vor als ob ihr meint das MM4 von G120/S120 abgelöst wird. Ist das so ?
Davon habe ich nicht gehört, aber ich habe bemerkt wie Siemens mehr und mehr Sinamics fördert.

Wir verwende MM4 noch. Es gibt zwei gründe dafür:
Wir kriegen ein relativ heftiges rabatte auf MM4.
Und wir haben ein fertigen koncept mit SPS und HMI programme das wir nicht gerne ändern will. Pro Jahr verwenden wir zwisschen 0 und 10 MM4.


----------

